# HDMI audio RX580



## farukhcasy2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello all, does anyone here have an RX 580? If so, does audio through HDMI work for you? I have an RX 580 running FreeBSD 12.1 that I just recently managed to get the drivers loaded for, but I can’t get audio through HDMI from it. I tried playing a YouTube video on Firefox and the video will just buffer and buffer until I plug a speaker that is recognizable by the computer such as USB speakers but it will never recognize or play sound through the HDMI audio. Any clues anyone?


----------



## Emrion (Apr 1, 2020)

What is the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`?
Did you try to change the default play device?


----------

